# Picture up-loading problem ?



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

I've noticed today (Friday 16th June) that up-loading images is rather cumbersome.
When clicking on 'upload a file', a small box appears, with a 'button' to 'select file', which only allows one image at a time to be up-loaded, a slow and PITA process.
This hasn't happened for me before now, and I'm guessing it's a possible result of lack of site maintenance with Horse being absent ?


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2017)

Airframes said:


> I've noticed today (Friday 16th June) that up-loading images is rather cumbersome.
> When clicking on 'upload image', a small box appears, with a 'button' to 'select image', which only allows one image at a time to be up-loaded, a slow and PITA process.
> This hasn't happened for me before now, and I'm guessing it's a possible result of lack of site maintenance with Horse being absent ?


That sounds like how i have to upload pics from my kindle or phone.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

I hope it gets fixed soon, as it seems to take forever to load 10 images !


----------



## rochie (Jun 16, 2017)

Terry.

i just tried to upload a picture here using my work computer and all seemed fine ?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Hm. Strange.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2017)

Terry, the forum soft is a kind of self-updating one. So there is no need to do it by the admin. Just monitoring. It is possible that there were introducing changings on the server or the outer ones . Usually it takes some of time to be changed fully. This can be the reason for that. Yesterday the forum worked fine but today I noticed a couple of problems but these seem to be fixed now. I didn't have any troble with uploading pics a while ago.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks my friend - I thought it might be a temporary 'glitch'. Let's see what happens tomorrow ...........


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)

OK.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2017)

Seem ok now. Guess just a short term issue...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2017)

Yep, it's working fine now.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2017)

Not sure if this is what Terry is talking about but I am now getting this box after selecting the "Upload a File" button:







This is new to me and only allows me to upload one file at a time rather than selecting multiples. Coincidentally (?) I did a Java update today.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2017)

This is the basic uploader of the forum Andy. It may happen it appears if you click the Upload a File button while the page isn't uploaded fully. I also got the one a couple of times. Usually I close it with the Close button there and click the Upload a File one again. Then the full uploader should be displayed. If not use the F5 button and try again.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2017)

Ok thanks. First time I ever got that. I did reload the page and still got the same box. Will see how it goes later.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)

OK.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)

Still happening. Running Google Chrome, latest Java uploaded yesterday.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 29, 2017)

Yep, that's what I was getting. It happened again a couple of days ago, and I was unable to alter it by all the methods suggested. It seems to 'clear itself' after a while, but it' a real pain when it happens.
I'm wondering if some of the site maintenance is suffering due to the absence of Horse.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2017)

Really not sure what the reason for it can be. My soft works fine with the uploader. Perhaps the recent updates aren't introduced properly. But I can't find why and where the error is made.

BTW.. just uploaded a pic to Jan's thread with no problem. When clicked the Upload a File button the Windows uploader was opened. I did that using the FF and the IE. IMHO the issue seems to be caused by the wrong "cooperation" between the Windows. and a net browser. So the Java updating could ba the reason. However the problem with your local servers is very likely too because it happens not to all users here.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2017)

Everything was working fine until the Java update yesterday. The Windows uploader works in IE for me but not Chrome.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2017)

It seems that the Chrome is the problem then. Could you check anything Andy? Do you run the Adblock soft with the Chrome? If you do disable it and then check if there is still the problem.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

I had Adblocker software running on the previous version of this site and there used to be an icon that showed that. I don't see that icon anymore and to be honest, I don't know how to find the blocker any more though I'm not getting ads. I can't find adblocker software on my list and there is nothing in the Chrome set up on ad blocking except for pop ups which are blocked.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)

Sometimes the Adblock can work incorrectly but if you don't see the Adblock icon at the top bar on the right it means you don't have that soft installed. Still the issue with the uploader?


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

Fixed it. For some reason, my Adobe Flash Player was turned off on the site. I tapped the icon below and turned it on and the uploader now works.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2017)

So.. it was the Flash Player. To be honest I started to think about that too but was not sure if the newest Chrome still runs that plugin. Glad you found that.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the help. Without your input I would not have found it.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2017)

Andy, I run Adblocker as well and it rarely shows up on Chrome but it is still running. I'm starting to have the same problems on Chrome, even doing as you suggested with the Flash Player and I just upgraded it after you spotted the problem. Mine icon will go away when I turn it on but comes right back when I try to post. I'm doing this on Firefox which now seems to be running better than Chrome, at least for me. Here's what I'm seeing when I click the "Upload a File" button, first Chrome and then Firefox. Note that the Chrome box was opaque up until this post....









​


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 11, 2017)

Yep, same here. I have not yet found a way to stop the icon from reappearing every time I open the site. I've even made sure I allow the flash player to run on all sites and this site in particular:






Right now, I have to click the little icon every time I'm on the site to allow plugins to run "this time" as there is no other option.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2017)

I just ran a test on Chrome going to 5 sites that I log into and can make comments. This is the only site the icon shows up in and like you, this is the only site that I added to allow Flash


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2017)

I've got the problem back again too. Sometimes the 'Choose File' box is clear, and at other times opaque.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2017)

I went back to Firefox tonight to upload the pics to my Personal Gallery, no problem loading multiple images............so far


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 12, 2017)

Well...it was too good to last. Firefox is back in forever refresh mode. The odd thing is, it doesn't do it for every thread. The good thing is I can still use the "Upload a File" button to post multiple pics.......so far.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2017)

Certainly a strange one. The opaqueness of the button should resolve with a page refresh as I think its similar to the times that people where having issues with the whole threads loading.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 16, 2017)

Something to do with this site I think. The plug-in blocker icon only appears when you open a thread. It's not present in the home page or "New Posts" listing.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2017)

Strange. Does it happen in all browsers or just Chrome?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 16, 2017)

I've got it showing up on Chrome but not Firefox


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 28, 2017)

Updates were just run today. Has anything changed regarding the upload dialog?


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 28, 2017)

Yes, thanks. The plug-in icon has disappeared and the advanced uploader works now. Thanks David!


----------

